# ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.1.4 ?



## RPC (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das RMI Beispiel von dem buch Java Insel ( http://www.galileodesign.de/openboo...18_001.htm#mj09f87e7c83099f0dd7e5ddb7e6406ab2 ) probiert, lasse Client.java und Server.java auf meinem EINEN PC laufen und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung: Weiß jemand warum? 192.168.1.4 ist die dynamische IP meines PCs.

Kann


```
Exception in thread "main" java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.1.4; nested exception is: 
	java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.newCall(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.lookup(Unknown Source)
	at Client.main(Client.java:11)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
	... 6 more
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2008)

Greifst du über Netzwerk (Router) auf dein Remote-Objekt zu? Oder hast du eine Firewall an? Öffne mal den RMI-Port.


----------



## RPC (18. Mai 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Greifst du über Netzwerk (Router) auf dein Remote-Objekt zu? Oder hast du eine Firewall an? Öffnet mal den RMI-Port.



Naja ich habe einen Router yo und der hat auch eine Firewall. Welcher ist denn der RMI Port? 

Port 1099. ist ja der Namensdienst.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2008)

1099 ist der Port der dafür reserviert ist. Mach den mal auf. Es sei denn, du hast explizit einen bestimmten Port angegeben, dann öffnest du diesen mal.


----------



## RPC (18. Mai 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1099 ist der Port der dafür reserviert ist. Mach den mal auf. Es sei denn, du hast explizit einen bestimmten Port angegeben, dann öffnest du diesen mal.



also ich habe den Port 1098-1099 forwarded, gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Ich benutze Java 6_06 JDK(aktuelles halt) brauche ich noch ein Plugin oder muss ich nicht was besonderes beachten(meint ein Bekannter von mir neulich) weil das ganze auf EINEM PC läuft und nicht verteilt...??


----------



## RPC (18. Mai 2008)

jetzt gehts man muss zuerst den server starten, dann client  :bae:


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2008)

RMI ist etwas knifflig. Es gibt jede Menge Dinge zu bedenken, beachten und richtig zu machen. Leider liegt mein letztes RMI-Projekt etwa 1 Jahr zurück. Wenn man's nicht braucht, vergisst man wieder alles.

Edit:  ja den Server sollte man schon starten. Gehts auch mit geschlossenem Port 1099?


----------



## RPC (18. Mai 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RMI ist etwas knifflig. Es gibt jede Menge Dinge zu bedenken, beachten und richtig zu machen. Leider liegt mein letztes RMI-Projekt etwa 1 Jahr zurück. Wenn man's nicht braucht, vergisst man wieder alles.
> 
> Edit:  ja den Server sollte man schon starten. Gehts auch mit geschlossenem Port 1099?



Hab mal den Forwarding Eintrag für 1098-1099 gelöscht und es geht genau sol Ich frage mich sowieso, ob man die ganzen Ports aufmachen muss wenn man einen Oracle oder MySql server etc aufsetzt. Denn das geht auch ohne Port Forwarding... Ich verstehe einen Router mit Firewall so, dass keine Zugriffe nach außen sprich Netzwerk/Internet möglich sind wenn port nicht freigeschaltet. Doch innerhalb vom eigenen PC sollte dat ja gehen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2008)

Über localhost schon, ja, aber über ein IP?


----------

